# River Hull Tug Edith In The 1950s/



## laurie65 (Jun 1, 2008)

does any one have any infor on this boat or phots etc, regards laurie.(Pint)


----------



## laurie65 (Jun 1, 2008)

DOCKING TUG EDITH owner company was JOHN SCOTT HIGH ST HULL(Eat)


----------



## Honnestden (Jan 17, 2010)

you want to get in touch with pete bass he as a lot of info


----------



## peteb (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Laurie, I've just posted a photo of Edith. (Gallery dredgers tugs harbour craft)
Regards Pete.


----------

